# Uferbefestigung,brauche ein paar Vorschläge



## snofla (28. August 2009)

moin Leute

ich brauch eure Hilfe

an einem unserer Vereinsteiche hat sich die Uferregion über die Jahre hin verabschiedet oder ist einfach in sich zusammengefallen............das Problem was daraus entsteht ist nun das der Teich grösser aber auch immer flacher wird.

Jetzt wollt ich mal hören ob Ihr irgendwelche Vorschläge habt das ganze "preiswert" wieder herzurichten.

Die Pfosten die auf den Fotos zu sehen sind geben die alte Uferregion wieder,uns fehlen also an manchen Stellen bis zu 1,5 mtr

Das alte System ist auch teilweise  noch zu sehen,.....die pfosten mit einer Strukturfolie dieses hat auch ca. 15 Jahre gehalten...........nun suchen wir nach einer Lösung die längerlebig ist


Der Teich kann ca 80cm abgelassen werden


http://img149.*ih.us/img149/6581/78017079.jpg


http://img220.*ih.us/img220/1125/25609834.jpg

http://img220.*ih.us/img220/5732/29049039.jpg


http://img220.*ih.us/img220/7310/59356179.jpg

Hier das alte System (in sich zusammengefallen)​http://img214.*ih.us/img214/7761/16434087.jpg

http://img214.*ih.us/img214/9845/17801624.jpg​


----------



## Syntac (28. August 2009)

*AW: Uferbefestigung,brauche ein paar Vorschläge*

Wasserbausteine - zwar etwas teurer aber halten ewig.


----------



## bacalo (28. August 2009)

*AW: Uferbefestigung,brauche ein paar Vorschläge*

Mhhh, mein erster Gedanke, 

liegt ein alter Steinbruch in Nähe und besteht die Möglichkeit, hier kostenlos an handliche Bruchstücke heranzukommen.
Problem ist die Logistik und das Gewicht.

Weitere Möglichkeit wäre ein Maschendrahtgewebe mit Steinen beschwert im Bereich der alten Pfosten/Stecken
senkrecht abzulassen und den oberen Rand des Drahtgeflechts oberhalb der Wasserfläche zu fixieren.

Den erforderlichen Ufersaum mit Erde/Boden und alten Knüppeln/Schilfreste (richtig verfilzen) auffüllen.
Und das überstehende Geflecht anschließend umbiegen.
Eventuell Grassoden als Abdeckung aufbringen.

Sehr aufwendige Arbeit, aber bei vorhandenem Teamgeist
u. U. auch eine reizvolle Aufgabe.

Freue mich aber auf weitere Anregungen.


Gruß
bacalo


----------



## Laksos (28. August 2009)

*AW: Uferbefestigung,brauche ein paar Vorschläge*

Wirklich einfacher Vorschlag: Schlagt mal als Pflöcke frische Weidenstöcke (in etwa so stark wie eure alten Pflöcke) ein! Die können auch wenige Wochen alt sein. Nach einiger Zeit treiben sie aus und befestigen das Ufer zusätzlich. Und zwischen die Pflöcke einfach Weidentriebe (Reisig) flechten. Danach allerdings durch beschneiden (falls gewünscht) kurz halten, sonst kann man an manchen Stellen später nicht mehr Angeln, weil alles zu sehr zuwächst.
Haben wir bei uns am See an einigen Stellen auch gemacht, klappt super.


----------



## sky8888 (28. August 2009)

*AW: Uferbefestigung,brauche ein paar Vorschläge*

Hallo, jetzt weiss ich natürlich nicht wie dein See ausschaut...wir haben bspw an vereinzelten Stellen Leitplanken in den Boden gebracht.

Entweder senkrecht rein bei größerer Tiefe oder richtig montiert (waagerecht) an senkrechten Metallpfeilern.:m

Hält ewig und vergammelt nicht wie Holz.
Ps. Die optik ist nicht gestört, die Flora tut ihr übriges um die Stellen zu kaschieren....


Hoffe ich konnte dir damit ein wenig helfen. #h


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (28. August 2009)

*AW: Uferbefestigung,brauche ein paar Vorschläge*

Wie "Syntac" schreibt am besten eine Steinschüttung !

Zuvor sollten die alten Holzpfosten entfernt werden, dann mit einem Bagger  das Abgebrochene Ufer  mit einer neigung von ca.45° schräg heranziehen, und dann dei Steinschüttung auflegen.Das natürlich beim geringsten Wasserstand.

Haben das bei unserem Veriensteich von 1ha. auch gemacht.


----------



## snofla (29. August 2009)

*AW: Uferbefestigung,brauche ein paar Vorschläge*

zu erst mal DANKE euch allen
Steinschüttung ok 

zeig euch mal ne Lösung vom grossen Wasser von uns


foddos kommen um 11Uhr


----------



## Maiskorn (24. November 2009)

*AW: Uferbefestigung,brauche ein paar Vorschläge*

Ich suche ebenfalls nach einer Lösung dieses Problem´s. Arbeite an einer Weiheranlage, die von vielen Fichten bewachsen war. Seit vorigem Jahr haben wir die meisten gefällt.
Jetzt hab ich Eisen und dünne Fichtenpfosten am Ufer eingeschlagen. Dahinter Pappel- und dicke Fichtenstämme quer gelegt. Bevor ich mit Steinen und Erde auffülle will ich Faschine  basteln. Habe aber kein Reisig, dafür Unmengen Fichtenzweige (Berge). Meine Bedenken sind, ob ich darraus auch Faschine herstellen kann, oder ob Fichtenzweige nicht die Wasserqualität negativ beeinflussen? (versauern).Vielleicht hat jemand einen Rat für mich. Tschüß Maiskorn


----------



## Ossipeter (24. November 2009)

*AW: Uferbefestigung,brauche ein paar Vorschläge*

Da schaffst du dir nur weitere Arbeit. Bösche deine Ufer ab und befestige sie mit Sand- oder Wasserbausteinen. Da ist das Ufer dann gegen Wellenschlag und Karpfengewühle sicher.


----------



## Maiskorn (25. November 2009)

*AW: Uferbefestigung,brauche ein paar Vorschläge*

Danke Ossipeter, nun was bedeutet abböschen genauer? 
Gruß Maiskorn


----------



## LAC (26. November 2009)

*AW: Uferbefestigung,brauche ein paar Vorschläge*

Wie schon erwähnt wurde, eine steinschüttung damit das ufer gesichert wird, zuzüglich würde ich jedoch auch mit weiden eine uferbefestigung anlegen d.h. pfanzen. Gleichzeitig könnte ein schwimmender steg angelegt werden, als anglerplatz, damit man später auch bei den bäumen angeln kann.


----------



## Ossipeter (26. November 2009)

*AW: Uferbefestigung,brauche ein paar Vorschläge*



Gü.a.Pa. schrieb:


> Wie "Syntac" schreibt am besten eine Steinschüttung !
> 
> Zuvor sollten die alten Holzpfosten entfernt werden, dann mit einem Bagger  das Abgebrochene Ufer  mit einer neigung von ca.45° schräg heranziehen, und dann die Steinschüttung auflegen.Das natürlich beim geringsten Wasserstand.
> 
> Haben das bei unserem Veriensteich von 1ha. auch gemacht.



So wie Günther das beschreibt. Die Steine kannst du mit der Baggerschaufel noch andrücken lassen. Ist halt eine momentane Investition, die zahlt sich aber auf Dauer aus.


----------



## Maiskorn (26. November 2009)

*AW: Uferbefestigung,brauche ein paar Vorschläge*

danke für Eure Anregungen. Werde schon mal auf Steinfinden gehen. Das werde ich dann wohl im Sommer bei niedrigem Wasserstand in Angriff nehmen. 
Gruß Maiskorn


----------



## dukewolf (28. November 2009)

*AW: Uferbefestigung,brauche ein paar Vorschläge*

Hi Snofa
An mein eigenen Teich hatte ich die letzten Jahre genau das selbe Problem.   Angfangs hielten dichte Rohrkolbenbestände , die Uferregionen fest .  Doch seit wir mehrere Bisam haben, war Schluß mit Lustig.  Der oft starke Westwind und die scheuen Bisam unterhöhlten das Ostufer immer mehr.

Habe im Juli den Teich um 50 cm gesenkt, den Damm mit einen Wiedehopf abgekanntet und leicht abgeschrägt, und mit alten Gewegplatten schräg gegen Wellen gesichtert.
Mit den Schlamm, an den Randzonen der Teichsohle, habe ich die Ränder des Ufers aufgefüllt, und es ist wieder fast alles halbwegs eben.

Weidengeflecht.
Mit Stecklingen von Weiden kann man super sein Ufer sichern.
Nur sollte man bei der Stadt oder Naturschutzbehörden nachfragen, ob diese nicht unter Schutz stehen !!
Wenn man an Saalweiden rankommt und man sie schneiden darf, scheidet man im Januar oder im Herbst, dünne frische Zweige von den Weiden , die 2 bis 3m lang sind.
Am Ufer slägt man nun sekrecht alle 30 cm kleine Pfähle rein, und flechtet waagerecht die Weidenäste von Pfahl zu Pfahl herum.
Die Weiden schlagen im Frühjahr sehr schnell aus und bilden ein dichtes Wurzelgeflecht.
_*Nachteil : 
*_Die Faschinen treiben emens aus, und müssen in Grenzen gehalten werden um keine Hecke entstehen zu lassen.
Doch kann eine dichte niedrige Hecke auch seine Vorteile bringen.   Die Natur dankt es einen.


----------



## snofla (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Uferbefestigung,brauche ein paar Vorschläge*

hi Leute

der Anfang ist gemacht.............die Leitplanken die ihr seht sitzen ca.2,50 im Boden die haben wir mit ner Lanze eingespült, nun wollen wir die anderen Leitplanken in waagrechter Richtung davor packen was auch gut klappt..............

http://img682.*ih.us/img682/8823/lp1b.jpg​
die senkrechten Leitplanken werden zum Ufer hin noch mit Drahtseilen verstärkt (als Konter) die mit Schraubankern im Boden versehen werden......

http://img689.*ih.us/img689/1000/lp2f.jpg

noch ne Pic



http://img25.*ih.us/img25/9695/lp3o.jpg​


wenns da alles soweit fertig ist muss das ganze ja noch angefüllt werden und da wollte ich mal eure Meinungen zu hören,  zur Auswahl stehen Bauschutt #d dann noch  Pflastersteine |evil: welche Möglichkeiten fallen euch noch ein 

schon mal Danke


----------



## dukewolf (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Uferbefestigung,brauche ein paar Vorschläge*

@ snofla
Es kommt darauf an was in deiner Umgebung vorkommt und am billigsten ist.
Bauschutt solltest du niemals benutzen, weil du dir nicht sicher sein kannst, welche Giftstoffe enthalten sein könnten.


----------



## Syntac (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Uferbefestigung,brauche ein paar Vorschläge*

Schroppen. Bauschutt wie oben geschrieben würde ich auch nicht nehmen, Pflastersteine sind halt nicht gerade natürlich, wie die Leitplanken auch.


----------



## snofla (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Uferbefestigung,brauche ein paar Vorschläge*

die Wand mit den Leitplanken war halt ne günstige Angelegenheit,jetzt brauchen wir halt was womit man das ganze anfüllen kann,

war gestern noch unterwegs und hab mich mal umgehört.....was ist mit Füllsand??....sollte ja natürlicher sein als Schotter oder Bauschutt


----------



## snofla (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Uferbefestigung,brauche ein paar Vorschläge*



Syntac schrieb:


> Schroppen. Bauschutt wie oben geschrieben würde ich auch nicht nehmen, Pflastersteine sind halt nicht gerade natürlich, wie die Leitplanken auch.



deswegen ja die Smylies was schlägste vor


----------



## Jens84 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Uferbefestigung,brauche ein paar Vorschläge*

Er hat doch schon Schroppen vorgeschlagen. Würde auch zu sowas  raten.

Schroppen = Fels bzw. grober Bruch aus Steinen

Sowas z.B. http://www.august-oppermann.de/images/pr_kalkstein_schroppen.jpg

Grüße #h


----------



## dukewolf (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Uferbefestigung,brauche ein paar Vorschläge*



Syntac schrieb:


> Schroppen. Bauschutt wie oben geschrieben würde ich auch nicht nehmen, Pflastersteine sind halt nicht gerade natürlich, wie die Leitplanken auch.



Pflastersteine sind nicht natürlich ?
Klar sind diese natürlich, nur wurden sie von Menschen mit Setzeisesen zugehauhen.
Nur das Pflaster wohl viel zu teuer sein wird, um dieses Material hier anzuwenden.  

@ Snofla sag einfach mal was bei dir in deiner Heimat als Schüttgut vorkommt.


----------



## snofla (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Uferbefestigung,brauche ein paar Vorschläge*

moin Wolf und alle anderen

Schroppen gibts hier bei uns als IBBENBÜRENER SANDSTEIN/BRUCH,das Problem bei dem ist das er die Tonne bei 31 Euro liegt und das würde bei der Menge die wir brauchen unseren finanziellen  Rahmen sprengen.

Auf unsere Stadt können wir leider nicht zurückgreifen da diese schon unseren anderen See (im Besitz der Stadt, wir haben nur das Fischereirecht) fertig gemacht hat und das hat auch mal eben 20.000Euros gekostet.

wie gesagt im Moment finden hier ganz in der Nähe Abtragungen statt, von dort könnte man Füllsand, Siebsand,oder Pflastersand bekommen.

Die Pflastersteine könnten wir günstig von einem bekommen der das ganze sonst eh durch den Schredder kloppt und uns als Verein entgegenkommen würde.#h


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Uferbefestigung,brauche ein paar Vorschläge*

Falls Ihr einen oder mehrere Dachdeckerbetriebe in der Nähe habt, fragt dort mal nach alten Ziegel- oder Keramikdachpfannen. 
Wenn Dächer neu eingedeckt werden, wird die alte Bedeckung per Container entsorgt. Da das für den Dachdecker nicht kostenfrei ist, sind manche dankbar für eine kostenfreie Entsorgungsmöglichkeit.
Dachpfannen sind absolut unbedenklich für die Umwelt und ideal zum aufschütten. Man muss die evtl. beim verfüllen noch ein wenig kleinkloppen, aber das ist recht leicht.


----------



## LocalPower (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Uferbefestigung,brauche ein paar Vorschläge*



snofla schrieb:


> moin Wolf und alle anderen
> 
> Schroppen gibts hier bei uns als IBBENBÜRENER SANDSTEIN/BRUCH,das Problem bei dem ist das er die Tonne bei 31 Euro liegt und das würde bei der Menge die wir brauchen unseren finanziellen  Rahmen sprengen.
> 
> ...



Dann nehmt doch die geschredderten Pflastersteine...ist doch ähnlich wie Schroppen...kommt halt drauf an wie groß die Krümel dann noch sind.


----------



## snofla (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Uferbefestigung,brauche ein paar Vorschläge*

bin gerade mal am Bauhof unserer Stadt gewesen und siehe da die haben satt geschredderte Pflastersteine dort liegen die wir für nobbes haben können......das mit den Transportkosten entscheidet sich am Montag.......

scheinbar hat man manchmal auch mal Glück

euch allen schon mal danke für die Hilfe


----------



## dukewolf (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Uferbefestigung,brauche ein paar Vorschläge*

@ Snofla dafür sind Foren vorhanden, damit man Hilfe bekommt und anderen Leuten helfen kann.
Sollte dein Vorhaben mit dem Bauhof nicht funzen, gäbe es eine andere Möglichkeit.
Oft haben Landwirte ( Bauern ) Probleme mit Steinen auf ihren Feld, die sie dann auf dem Feldrand ablagern.  Viele Bauern sind oft froh darüber, wenn jemand den Steinhaufen beseitigt.
Wäre eine Alternative, und kostet nur die LKW Miete bzw den Sprit für den PKW mit Anhänger.


----------



## snofla (15. August 2010)

*AW: Uferbefestigung,brauche ein paar Vorschläge*

Tach Männers

hatte ja gesagt das ich euch weiter informiere.................das mit dem Bauhof/Stadt hat geklappt,musste zwar alles durch ne Ausschussitzung, aber wen wundert sowas bei den knappen Kassen.... 

Die Wände  bestehend aus 4 Leitplanken in waagerechter Form haben wir schon vor 2 Wochen gesetzt, und so wurde am Samstag mit dem Anfüllen begonnen.....................

http://img838.*ih.us/img838/5983/schutt1.jpg


http://img580.*ih.us/img580/8634/schutt2.jpg



http://img716.*ih.us/img716/7093/schutt3.jpg


http://img717.*ih.us/img717/6639/schutt4.jpg​
es wurden 90 Tonnen an Steinen und Schreddergut versenkt wo ist das alles geblieben  ist schon erstaunlich was da so reinpasst.................Nächste Woche gehts weiter


----------



## snofla (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Uferbefestigung,brauche ein paar Vorschläge*

mal eben ne update

220 Tonnen wurden insgesammt angefüllt,am WE wird mit Mutterboden angeglichen und dann kann man einsähen bzw die behinderten gerechten Angelstellen können angelegt werden.

http://img831.*ih.us/img831/1291/ufer10.jpg


Vorher


http://img101.*ih.us/img101/6031/ufer9.jpg


Nacher


http://img403.*ih.us/img403/6581/ufer11.jpg​


----------



## bacalo (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Uferbefestigung,brauche ein paar Vorschläge*

@snofla

Mächtig viel Arbeit, doch gut gelungen.

Nur so am Rande:
An der neu hinzugewonnenen Fläche sollte man aber auf ein absolutes Halteverbot (für Kfz)  aufmerksam machen.

Gruß
bacalo


----------



## snofla (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Uferbefestigung,brauche ein paar Vorschläge*

@bacalo

da darf eh keiner runter,ist extra für Behinderte gemacht worden,alle anderen können und dürfen nur oben parken...........


----------



## Psykomantis (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Uferbefestigung,brauche ein paar Vorschläge*

Sieht ja mal richtig sauber aus.... 
Aber 220t ist ein ganz schöner Batzen!! 

Darf man fragen was der spass gekostet hat?


----------



## moon2k3 (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Uferbefestigung,brauche ein paar Vorschläge*

schön schön 
hab dein projekt mi verfolgt 
ist doch gut geworden


----------



## snofla (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Uferbefestigung,brauche ein paar Vorschläge*



Psykomantis schrieb:


> Sieht ja mal richtig sauber aus....
> Aber 220t ist ein ganz schöner Batzen!!
> 
> Darf man fragen was der spass gekostet hat?



ja Martin darfst du.....

für uns als Verein nix nobbes,über Jahre haben wir (wenn auch nicht immer einer Meinung) uns mit der Stadt gut verstanden, und so kann aus sowas sowas entstehen..................miteinander und nicht gegeneinander ist das Motto von uns......................

Samstag gibts neue PICS.......bis denne


----------



## snofla (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Uferbefestigung,brauche ein paar Vorschläge*

So nach einem Arbeitseinsatz heute der "gut" besucht war sieht das ganze jetzt so aus

vorne wurde das Ufer mit Bruchstein angefüllt........


http://img718.*ih.us/img718/5665/ufer12.jpg​

ein bisschen Mutterboden fehlt noch............






man sieht was fehlt bis zur Kante


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Uferbefestigung,brauche ein paar Vorschläge*

Sehr gute Arbeit ! #6


----------



## lausi97 (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Uferbefestigung,brauche ein paar Vorschläge*

#6Respekt,sehr gut!

gruß
lausi

P.S.Fehlt jetzt nur noch Schilf|supergri.


----------



## snofla (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Uferbefestigung,brauche ein paar Vorschläge*



lausi97 schrieb:


> #6Respekt,sehr gut!
> 
> gruß
> lausi
> ...



stimmt nischt |rolleyes


sitzt schon drinne,ist heute mit eingepflanzt worden,braucht ne bissel Zeit für die Entwicklung 

trotzdem danke fürs Lob


----------



## Moerser83 (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Uferbefestigung,brauche ein paar Vorschläge*

Ist sehr gut geworden, muss nur noch Mutter Natur einen Zahn zulegen mit dem Grün. :m


----------



## snofla (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Uferbefestigung,brauche ein paar Vorschläge*



Moerser83 schrieb:


> Ist sehr gut geworden, muss nur noch Mutter Natur einen Zahn zulegen mit dem Grün. :m



wird Sie tun, denn die Zeit ist da #h


----------



## snofla (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Uferbefestigung,brauche ein paar Vorschläge*

moin Leute

so nun ist es auch grün geworden.............

http://img21.*ih.us/img21/9724/24524633.jpg​
ab morgen gehen die Arbeiten dann weiter, nachdem die Fische mit dem Laichgeschäft durch sind haben wir den Wasserstand um 30cm gesenkt.

die jetzt sichtbaren waagerechten Leitplanken werden bei normalen Wasserstand also nicht mehr sichtbar sein, sie dienen als Konter für die Wasserbausteine.

http://img84.*ih.us/img84/7594/27710231.jpg​
diese 27 Tonnen werden dann morgen verarbeitet..........



http://img9.*ih.us/img9/2885/51617631.jpg​


----------



## peterpanik (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Uferbefestigung,brauche ein paar Vorschläge*

schön das du noch blder lieferst! hat sich ja super entwickelt!

Wo kommen die 27t denn hin?


----------



## snofla (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Uferbefestigung,brauche ein paar Vorschläge*

@peterpanik

die Uferbefestigung ist fast am kompletten See beschädigt, unten auf den Bildern gut zu sehen...............

jetzt muss erst das Ufer zur Brücke gesichert werden, da sonst der Weg zur Brücke komplett verschwunden ist.........

http://img838.*ih.us/img838/9823/64030150.jpg


http://img814.*ih.us/img814/6628/72705338.jpg


http://img163.*ih.us/img163/2849/41822488.jpg​
zwei Leitplanken werden senkrecht 2mtr tief eingespült, und in waagerechter Lage werden 2 Leitplanken davor gesetzt und festgeschraubt.............dann wird mit groben Bauschutt angefüllt und zum Schluss die Wasserbausteine davor gesetzt................fertig


----------



## snofla (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Uferbefestigung,brauche ein paar Vorschläge*

tach zusammen

die 27 Tonnen sind verarbeitet worden + 8 Tonnen Schotter................

hier die Bilder dazu.......

http://img585.*ih.us/img585/8766/18334405.jpg


http://img217.*ih.us/img217/9804/93905890.jpg


http://img171.*ih.us/img171/1475/33553284.jpg​


jetzt noch mit Mutterboden anfüllen, den Mutterboden teils einwaschen in die Wasserbausteine, einsähen fertig. #h


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Uferbefestigung,brauche ein paar Vorschläge*

Super gemacht!! #6


----------



## Samotti (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Uferbefestigung,brauche ein paar Vorschläge*

Hallo zusammen
ich klinke mich mal hier ein.
habe mich mal durchgelesen aber noch nicht ganz das gefunden was ich gerade suche. bei guten freunden wurden neulich die teiche ausgebaggert und direkt man wieder lust da was anzupacken. an den teichen fließt ein kleiner bach vorbei welcher aber leider von den seitenböchungen versandet.wenn man durch den bach geht sinkt man ca 25cm durch feinen sand ein bis man auf dem eigentlichen festen bachgrund steht. im augenblick ist das bachstück von rund 30 m stark verlandet. das wasser ist aber einfach ein traum. sehr sehr klar und kalt. 
nun meine frage. ich hatte die idee den bach am ufer senkrecht einzufassen, damit nichts mehr aus der böchung nachrutschen kann. und anschließend würden wir den bach wieder ausgraben. bei den holländern sieht man das viel. eingeschlagene pfeiler wo bretter hintergelegt werden. so läuft der bach nicht aus den fugen und verlandet und die fische können wieder zurückkommen.. weiß jemand was für holz das ist? ist das druckimpregniert doer so?
ich kenne teiche da hält das zeug auch schon solange ich denken kann die böschung zurück und sieht meiner meinung nach auch gut aus.
also für vorschläge wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## snofla (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Uferbefestigung,brauche ein paar Vorschläge*

mal ne Frage, wie breit ist der Bach?


----------



## Bungo (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Uferbefestigung,brauche ein paar Vorschläge*



Samotti schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> ich klinke mich mal hier ein.
> an den teichen fließt ein kleiner bach vorbei welcher aber leider von den seitenböchungen versandet.wenn man durch den bach geht sinkt man ca 25cm durch feinen sand ein bis man auf dem eigentlichen festen bachgrund steht. im augenblick ist das bachstück von rund 30 m stark verlandet. das wasser ist aber einfach ein traum. sehr sehr klar und kalt.
> nun meine frage. ich hatte die idee den bach am ufer senkrecht einzufassen, damit nichts mehr aus der böchung nachrutschen kann. und anschließend würden wir den bach wieder ausgraben. bei den holländern sieht man das viel. eingeschlagene pfeiler wo bretter hintergelegt werden. so läuft der bach nicht aus den fugen und verlandet und die fische können wieder zurückkommen.. weiß jemand was für holz das ist? ist das druckimpregniert doer so?
> ...


Sorry, aber genau solche Vorhaben mit Begradigungen von Fließgewässern sind der Grund dafür, dass die natürliche Flora und Fauna verloren geht, Hochwasser entsteht und nichts mehr so ist wie es ursprünglich von der Natur gedacht ist.
Wenn man an einem künstlich geschaffenen Teich die Ufer befestigt ist das okay, aber bitte nicht an einem Bach.

Mänder, Flachwasserzonen, verschiedene Strömungsbereiche, Auen, Totholz,... gehören zu solchen Gewässern dazu, und an den meisten anderen Gewässern wo man die Problematik erkannt hat wird viel viel Geld dafür ausgegeben die Gewässer zu renaturieren. 

Außerdem bezweifle ich, dass irgendjemand das Ok für solch eine Maßname am Bach gibt.


----------



## volkerm (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Uferbefestigung,brauche ein paar Vorschläge*

Abböschen: 45 Grad Neigung herstellen.


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Uferbefestigung,brauche ein paar Vorschläge*

Für so eine Maßnahme braucht man eine Behördliche Erlaubniss und die wird man kaum bekommen!


----------



## volkerm (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Uferbefestigung,brauche ein paar Vorschläge*

Für so eine Massnahme brauchst Du einen Bagger und Steine|uhoh:.


----------



## Samotti (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Uferbefestigung,brauche ein paar Vorschläge*

Kommt mal runter. ich will hier nicht einfach mal los in einen intakten bach eingreifen. der brach ist vielleicht 50 cm breit komplett versandet. Flora und fauna wirst du da nciht viel finden. paar bachflohkrebse vielleicht. damals gabs da auch noch stichlinge. ich will hier auch keinen bach begradigen odas sonstwas. der bach kommt an der angedachten stelle auch aus einer langen unterführung. bei gelgenheit mache ich auch mal fotos. die stadt kommt selber immer um ein vorgeschaltetes setzbecken auszubaggern. da die stadt dem aber nicht immer so regelmäßig nachkommtlandet der sand im bachbett. das eigentliche bachbett welches 20-30cm unter dem sand liegt und aus kies besteht würde ich dann wieder freilegen wollen.
@Bungo
wenn der bach doch nur die von dir beschriebenen Merkmale hätte würde ich keinen finger daran rühren wollen
.


----------



## snofla (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Uferbefestigung,brauche ein paar Vorschläge*

hi Samotti

würde das vorher mit der Stadt auch abklären, bei der Breite müsste es mit Spülen klappen................grosse Tauchpumpe ordendliches Rohr drann dann alles spülen was versandet ist................wichtig ist das alles ordentlich in Bewegung bleibt damit sich der Sand nicht an anderer Stelle ablagert...............dann das ganze mit Wasserbausteinen absichern.............. alles andere wird da nix bringen denke ich


----------



## Emsfliege (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Uferbefestigung,brauche ein paar Vorschläge*

Macht euch im nächsten Winter aus den umliegenden Bäumen und oder Zweigen Faschienen.Mußte mal nach Googeln und unter Lebendbau Uferbefestigung sehen.
Legst sie passend an den Uferfuß und schlägst dann anschl.Pflöcke versetzt links und rechs der Faschienenmatten ein.Soweit rausschauen lassen das du sie mit Rödeldraht verbinden kannst.Dann noch weiter einschlagen bis die Sache Halt bekommt.Jetzt kommen Steine drauf.Am besten gehts mit Grauwacke die ist nämlich schwerer als Sandstein.Und dann könnt ihr euren Sand von der Untiefe Uferseitig draufkippen.Das hält garantiert.#6


----------



## Subwaygate (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Uferbefestigung,brauche ein paar Vorschläge*

Ich würde An den Posten lange Posten quer anbringen und hinter der Mauer den Sand wieder auffüllen, dadurch kann kein Sand mehr abgestühlt werden!


----------



## LAC (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Uferbefestigung,brauche ein paar Vorschläge*

Hallo zusammen,
ich würde an eurer stelle,  nicht an einem fließgewässer rumfummeln, sondern sich nach den gesetzen halten indem man diese probleme der unteren wasserbörde meldet, denn die sind dafür zuständig, bzw. einen antrag stellt, wie die renaturierung  am gewässer aussieht bzw. wer und wie sie durchgeführt wird, damit das gewässer aus ökologischer sicht, verbessert wird.
Dieser antrag muss jedoch hand und fuß haben, da zig sachen berücksichtigt werden müssen, die ein angler gar nicht kennt.
Dort am amt sitzen fachkräfte und es ist besser mit diesen personen im vorfeld ein gespräch zu führen, als eigenhändig einfach was anlegen - denn dieses ist nicht erlaubt.
Wasser ist nun mal allgemeingut, da kann man nicht mit machen was man will - auch wenn einem das grundstück gehört, denn schnell kann man durch eine veränderung am gewässer ein fehler machen, wo eine strafe anfallen kann - auch wenn man es gut gemeint hat bzw. das gewässer verbessern wollte.


----------



## Franky (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Uferbefestigung,brauche ein paar Vorschläge*



			
				Otto schrieb:
			
		

> Dort am amt sitzen fachkräfte und es ist besser mit diesen personen im vorfeld ein gespräch zu führen


Moin Otto,
sach ma, Du warst lange nicht mehr in Good ol' Germany, wa? :q
Amt und Fachkraft - leider zu oft ein Widerspruch in und an sich, wie mir zu oft erscheint. Diesen Eindruck habe ich auch hier in Hessen leider zu oft gewonnen, auch wenn man sich an die Fischereibehörde mit kleinen Anliegen wendet... #d
Davon aber ab: nein, einfach so irgendwo rumschrauben geht natürlich nicht - da haste vollkommen recht. |wavey:


----------



## LAC (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Uferbefestigung,brauche ein paar Vorschläge*



Franky schrieb:


> Moin Otto,
> sach ma, Du warst lange nicht mehr in Good ol' Germany, wa? :q
> Amt und Fachkraft - leider zu oft ein Widerspruch in und an sich, wie mir zu oft erscheint. Diesen Eindruck habe ich auch hier in Hessen leider zu oft gewonnen, auch wenn man sich an die Fischereibehörde mit kleinen Anliegen wendet... #d
> Davon aber ab: nein, einfach so irgendwo rumschrauben geht natürlich nicht - da haste vollkommen recht. |wavey:



Hallo Franky,
doch, doch - ich kenne deutschland gut - komme ja viel rum :q
Nun ist dieses von land zu land und von amt zu amt unterschiedlich, jedoch habe ich mich vor 30 jahren sehr damit beschäftigt und renaturierungsarbeiten an fließgewässer ins leben gerufen. 
Da war es noch etwas anders, denn ich sprach mit wasserbauingenieure, die grob gesagt, nur steine und zement kannten. Zum beispiel wurde in westfalen vom ministerium erwähnt, dass eine steinschüttung am fießgewässer nur in notfällen durchgeführt werden darf. Darüber sind reichliche schriften und Infoblätter veröffentlicht worden Einige ingenieure, liebten steinschüttungen und führten sie aus, auch wenn kein notfall da war, bzw. sie so lange warteten bis ein notfall eintrat - da sie dann ruhe hatten, da es eine preiswerte aber nicht ökologisch gute lösung ist, da langsam ein fließgewässer zu einen kanal ausgebaut wurde. Ökologisches und naturnahes denken fällt einigen schwer und war nicht immer angesagt, mit denen ich gesprochen habe.  Wobei diese behörden vor ort für mich, nur das unterste glied in einer kette sind und  wenn ich dort anklopfte, hörten sie schön zu und haben sich den kopf zerbrochen, da ich auch den kontakt zu der oberen behörde hatte, denen sie rechenschaft ablegen mussten. 
Ich spreche von der unteren wasserbehörde, die zuständig ist für die fließgewässer im kreis bzw. stadt.
Eine selbständige stadt bzw. ein kreis hat auch eine fischereibehörde, jedoch sind hier andere fachkräfte tätig,  büroangestellte z.t. im mittleren dienst. Sie kennen sich mit den gesetzen aus, alles was mit jagd- und fischpacht zu tun hat usw. und handeln danach. Ich glaube sie kennen nicht die einheimische fischfauna und können auch nicht bei einer vergiftung des gewässers, den fischschaden im fließgewässer berechnen.  Bei der anglerprüfung, sitzt eine dame oder herr von diesem amt im prüfungsausschuss, jedoch ist der prüfer in NRW, ein fischereiberater, der aus den reihen der angler gewählt wurde und ihre interessen vertritt und im landschaftbeirat sitzt. Nun ist dieses für mich schnee von gestern, jedoch damals war ich einer der auserwählten und für manch einen amtsmann, ein dorn im auge.
So ist es nach dem gesetz in NRW geregelt, wobei das fichereigesetz ein landesgesetz ist, welches von land zu land unterschiedlich ist. Das landesministerium besitzt jedoch eine fachabteilung für die fischerei, für NRW, ist es die landesanstalt für fischrei in kirchhundem, heute hat sie einen anderen namen. An diesen staatlichen einrichtungen, wo fachkräfte sitzen, sollten sich die angler wenden, wenn es um besatz bzw. fragen am gewässer geht - sie haben auch informationsmaterial über kleinfische, die nicht angelbaren und wie man sie schützen kann, bzw. wie ein biotop angelegt werden kann usw. usw. 
Jeder bekommt eine auskunft, sie lieben solche aktiven menschen, da unsere natur sie braucht und beraten sie auch, damit sie nichts falsch machen.
Ein gewässerwart, der bei diesen einrichtungen, ja schon zwei tage gebüffelt hat für seinen schein, der sollte wenn es um besatzfragen geht mal kontakt aufnehmen und die fischarten sowie stückzahlen mal überprüfen lassen, dann kann auch kein starker 1. vorsitzender dagegen sein, obwohl er gerne süßwasserhaie haben möchte - dann mus er nicht zum nicaraguasee fahren.

Nun sollten diese ausgesuchten personen, wie schriftführer oder pressewart, auch schreiben können und ein gewässerwart etwas ahnung haben. Und die personen, die kontakt nach außen zu den ämtern haben, wie 1. vors. usw usw. vernüftig reden können. Leider hat es damals daran gehapert - war eben noch pionierzeit - heute nach 35 jahren sieht das natürlich anders aus, da ist die brust voller ehrenabzeichen, eine bildung hat man durchs fernsehen bekommen, ein klick im interet und man kann sich fischtreppen selbst bauen. Und befasst man sich nur noch mit der angelei und hat dadurch leider anders gelagerte probleme bekommen - berufsbezogene einrichtungen besitzen wir inzwischen und mit einer neue sendung  "angler sucht frau".:l|uhoh:|uhoh::l
ist das problem gelöst und beim volke kommt sogar noch freude auf.

Spaß beiseite - heute wird umweltschutz groß geschrieben, es wird kaum noch pionierarbeit geleistet und es ist leichter kontakt zu den ämtern zu bekommen, es laufen genug projekte, wo ehrenamtliche helfer gesucht werden und wer lust hat, kann sich auch ausbilden lassen, wie man einige fischarten helfen kann,  usw. usw.
Das ist natürlich zuviel verlangt, da es ja arbeit ist.:q:q da man ja nur im bach etwas fummeln will.
Gruß


----------



## snofla (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Uferbefestigung,brauche ein paar Vorschläge*

Update

der Weg zur Brücke und zur nächsten Ecke sind jetzt auch fertig.......

http://img515.*ih.us/img515/558/dsc02201f.jpg

http://img151.*ih.us/img151/4563/dsc02206c.jpg

http://img440.*ih.us/img440/2812/dsc02205z.jpg

http://img801.*ih.us/img801/1001/dsc02207a.jpg​

weiter gehts jetzt auf der anderen Seite


----------



## snofla (7. November 2012)

*AW: Uferbefestigung,brauche ein paar Vorschläge*

nochmal update 

die Arbeiten in den Kurvenbereichen (Planken spülen und grob anfüllen) sind jetzt auch fertig.

Das ganze muss jetzt noch weiter angefüllt werden und dann Mutterboden und einsähen.


http://img526.*ih.us/img526/712/dsc02346w.jpg


http://img821.*ih.us/img821/9271/dsc02347g.jpg

http://img217.*ih.us/img217/1276/dsc02348n.jpg



fertiger Abschnitt

http://img641.*ih.us/img641/2726/dsc02349uj.jpg​


----------



## Franky (7. November 2012)

*AW: Uferbefestigung,brauche ein paar Vorschläge*

Ganz großen Respekt - ein Riesenhaufen Arbeit ist das... Hammer!


----------



## snofla (7. November 2012)

*AW: Uferbefestigung,brauche ein paar Vorschläge*

besten Dank Franky...........................


----------



## snofla (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Uferbefestigung,brauche ein paar Vorschläge*

letzten Samstag wurde nochmal rangeklotzt, einmal gehts noch ran dieses Jahr.................dann ist erstmal Winterpause

http://img841.*ih.us/img841/9462/firstmk.jpg


http://img339.*ih.us/img339/4135/secg.jpg


Die Wegesbreite war vorher ca 1 Meter, jetzt haben wir knappe 3 Meter
http://img545.*ih.us/img545/2703/threeku.jpg​
Die Seite zum Wasser wird jetzt noch mit zwei Lagen Wasserbausteine abgefangen und dann angefüllt und eingesäht.


----------



## snofla (10. März 2013)

*AW: Uferbefestigung,brauche ein paar Vorschläge*

am WE wurden noch die 3 Reihen Wasserbausteine verbaut, jetzt nach dem Frost noch den Mutterboden verteilen und dann wird eingesäht

http://img11.*ih.us/img11/7772/30166354.jpg

http://img844.*ih.us/img844/8150/17870478.jpg

http://img845.*ih.us/img845/5976/62609189.jpg​

unseren anderen Teich gehts auch in Sachen Uferbefestigung an den Kragen, das ganze könnt ihr euch  hier  ansehen. #h


----------



## snofla (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Uferbefestigung,brauche ein paar Vorschläge*

UPDATE

Die Kurve und beide Kurzseiten sind auch grün geworden

http://img534.*ih.us/img534/7651/d9m3.jpg

weiter ging es mit der kurzen Seite

http://img69.*ih.us/img69/47/60lx.jpg

http://img30.*ih.us/img30/3541/1ms2.jpg

http://img707.*ih.us/img707/4348/zg9y.jpg​
mit Mutterboden noch anfüllen, an dieser Kurzseite wird dann dieses Jahr noch Rollrasen gelegt.......#h


----------



## snofla (5. April 2014)

*AW: Uferbefestigung,brauche ein paar Vorschläge*

Update

So sieht die zu letzt gemachte Seite aus

http://imagizer.*ih.us/v2/xq90/42/5ein.jpg

Das wurde in den letzten Wochen erledigt und heute eingesäht, die kurze Seite darf jetzt auch grün werden

http://imagizer.*ih.us/v2/xq90/203/i24k.jpg

http://imagizer.*ih.us/v2/xq90/42/39mv.jpg

http://imagizer.*ih.us/v2/xq90/845/yqxn.jpg

Jetzt wird in diesem Sommer die lange Seite noch gemacht 140mtr , das soll mit Faschinen passieren, hinter diesen Faschinen wird eine Folie eingebracht zur Uferseite hin.
Wenn diese Vorbereitungen abgeschlossen sind kommt eine amphibische Arbeitsmaschine und pumpt den Schlamm aus dem Teich und bläst diesen hinter die Folie.
Auf diese Art bekommen wir den Teich befreit von dem Schlamm und machen automatisch das Ufer wieder beangelbar.

http://imagizer.*ih.us/v2/xq90/69/8u03.jpg

Da das ganze ne kleines Mammutprojekt ist halte ich euch darüber natürlich auch auf dem laufenden..............​[/CENTER]


----------



## Elbangler_70 (5. April 2014)

*AW: Uferbefestigung,brauche ein paar Vorschläge*



snofla schrieb:


> http://img69.*ih.us/img69/47/60lx.jpg
> 
> http://img30.*ih.us/img30/3541/1ms2.jpg
> 
> http://img707.*ih.us/img707/4348/zg9y.jpg​



Kannst du sagen was das für Steine sind und was der Kubikmeter gekostet hat?


----------



## snofla (6. April 2014)

*AW: Uferbefestigung,brauche ein paar Vorschläge*

bei uns im Raum, also NRW schimpfen die sich Bruchsteine, Ibbenbürgener Bruch.............das wichtigste ist das diese Steine zertifiziert sind für den Wasserbau...................bei den KOSTEN kann ich dir sagen, bestellt direkt aus dem Bruch, macht bis zu 40 Prozent aus...

http://www.westermann-steinbruch.de/public/show.html


----------



## snofla (20. September 2014)

*AW: Uferbefestigung,brauche ein paar Vorschläge*

Hallo zusammen,

wollte euch ja weiterhin auf dem laufenden halten............nachdem die Genehmigungen vom Kreis endlich da sind und wir die Schlammproben analysiert haben und dieser OK ist können wir endlich die lange Seite "bearbeiten".

Heute wurden Holzpflöcke eingerammt durch die dann die Faschinen angerödelt werden, ein Pflock mist 3,00mtr.

Hier mal ein Video vom rammen und ein paar Bilder

http://youtu.be/oJ6zsUC2klc

http://imagizer.*ih.us/v2/xq90/661/p3OMdP.jpg

http://imagizer.*ih.us/v2/xq90/537/9PA6KO.jpg​


----------



## snofla (20. September 2014)

*AW: Uferbefestigung,brauche ein paar Vorschläge*

weitere Pics

http://imagizer.*ih.us/v2/xq90/538/JNRyPS.jpg


http://imagizer.*ih.us/v2/xq90/537/4vMQKY.jpg

http://imagizer.*ih.us/v2/xq90/673/rZUu7W.jpg

http://imagizer.*ih.us/v2/xq90/537/CZNyU4.jpg​
nächste Woche gehts weiter .......


----------



## bacalo (20. September 2014)

*AW: Uferbefestigung,brauche ein paar Vorschläge*

Respekt und Anerkennung vor dieser neuen Mammutaufgabe!

Gutes Gelingen#6.


----------



## snofla (21. September 2014)

*AW: Uferbefestigung,brauche ein paar Vorschläge*

Danke bacalo

Das was wir da machen hat es bis jetzt so auch noch nicht gegeben "Das Ufer wiederherstellen und gleichzeitig den Schlamm absaugen bzw den Teich tiefer machen"...................unterstützen tut uns die Stadt, maschinell ebenso wie in Sachen Finanzen......begleitet werden wir auch von unserem Landesverband Westfalen und Lippe......auch die sind neugierig..................ich denke aber das sich unsere Arbeit, abgeleistet im Vorfeld in Vorarbeit bezahlt macht.......


----------



## snofla (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Uferbefestigung,brauche ein paar Vorschläge*

Die ersten Faschinen sitzen

http://imagizer.*ih.us/v2/xq90/673/b7RU5B.jpg​
so viel Ufer holen wir uns zurück

http://imagizer.*ih.us/v2/xq90/633/0ScMTA.jpg​
Ansicht von Vorne

http://imagizer.*ih.us/v2/xq90/913/G2TYSa.jpg


http://imagizer.*ih.us/v2/xq90/661/e2PoFs.jpg

http://imagizer.*ih.us/v2/xq90/912/IeubrZ.jpg​
Mehr Infos und Videos gibt im Youtube Channel


----------



## marcomo (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Uferbefestigung,brauche ein paar Vorschläge*

sieht gut aus.
mal ne frage, was für ne folie benutzt ihr da zum anfangen des Schlamms und was für eine Pumpe?

http://youtu.be/TmILlGAjaGM


----------



## snofla (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Uferbefestigung,brauche ein paar Vorschläge*

Hallo marcomo

in dem Video die Folie kommt aus der Papierindustrie, die Folie wird dort dafür genutzt um das Wasser aus der Pappmasse abzuführen. Da wir hier im Ort eine Papierfabrik haben ist da einiges für uns abgefallen........Die andere Folie wird DIESE sein.

Die Pumpe im Video ist ne normale 10000ltr Pumpe, bei den Arbeiten nacher kommt eine Doropumpe mit 130 m3/h zum Einsatz, Infos dazu findest du hier


----------



## pateifel83 (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Uferbefestigung,brauche ein paar Vorschläge*

Was kostet so ein pumpenboot die Stunde? |kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## snofla (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Uferbefestigung,brauche ein paar Vorschläge*

Das Amphibienfahrzeug kostet ca 960 Euro Tagespauschale bei gerechneten 8 Stunden


----------



## Syntac (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Uferbefestigung,brauche ein paar Vorschläge*

Willkommen beim Behördenschimmel... 
manche kriegen vom Amt die Auflage, die Ufer abzuschrägen, im gleichen Land unterstützt das Amt, diese senkrecht anzulegen... 

|uhoh:


----------



## snofla (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Uferbefestigung,brauche ein paar Vorschläge*

@Syntac bei uns hiess es "wiederherstellung des alten Ufers" andere Möglichkeiten wurden nicht angenommen..........."bauliche Änderungen dürfen nicht durchgeführt werden da sich ihr Projekt im Überschwemmungssgebiet befindet"........


----------



## Syntac (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Uferbefestigung,brauche ein paar Vorschläge*

Moin, 

finde ich ja auch gut so!
ich musste die Ufer anschrägen, ursprünglich gefordert war mit einer Neigung von 1:2.


----------



## snofla (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Uferbefestigung,brauche ein paar Vorschläge*

@Syntac

musstes du das privat, oder vereinsseitig machen/ausführen...


----------



## Syntac (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Uferbefestigung,brauche ein paar Vorschläge*

Moin, 
privat, bzw. für einen geplanten Nebenerwerbsbetrieb.


----------



## snofla (1. November 2014)

*AW: Uferbefestigung,brauche ein paar Vorschläge*

Hi zusammen,

Faschinen sitzen, Folie liegt, Leitplanken sind eingerammt,jetzt kann es am 10.11 losgehen

die Spannung steigt

http://imagizer.*ih.us/v2/xq90/905/i4NUnS.jpg
http://imagizer.*ih.us/v2/xq90/661/vJUPB3.jpg
http://imagizer.*ih.us/v2/xq90/743/Ve0fNJ.jpg
http://imagizer.*ih.us/v2/xq90/904/jcl2T4.jpg
http://imagizer.*ih.us/v2/xq90/537/ARcADB.jpg
http://imagizer.*ih.us/v2/xq90/537/YrktjY.jpg
http://imagizer.*ih.us/v2/xq90/908/1mbjfA.jpg
http://imagizer.*ih.us/v2/xq90/743/BUVIWu.jpg
http://imagizer.*ih.us/v2/xq90/901/XpxdGK.jpg
http://imagizer.*ih.us/v2/xq90/540/zKUuUj.jpg
http://imagizer.*ih.us/v2/xq90/661/HZbtge.jpg​
noch mehr Pics





http://imagizer.*ih.us/v2/xq90/911/SPXrxh.jpg
http://imagizer.*ih.us/v2/xq90/661/Dd3sNV.jpg
http://imagizer.*ih.us/v2/xq90/674/VL9z2t.jpg
http://imagizer.*ih.us/v2/xq90/538/LhHRmQ.jpg​


----------



## Franky (1. November 2014)

*AW: Uferbefestigung,brauche ein paar Vorschläge*

Auweiha... Mein Hut ist schon ganz abgegrabbelt vom vielen Lüften :q

Wenn das fertig ist, gibts großes Fest?

PS: wie viele Akkuschrauber habt ihr versenkt?  :q:q


----------



## Ossipeter (1. November 2014)

*AW: Uferbefestigung,brauche ein paar Vorschläge*

Tolle Arbeit, ich zieh meinen Hut!


----------



## snofla (1. November 2014)

*AW: Uferbefestigung,brauche ein paar Vorschläge*

@ Franky,

keinen Akkuschrauber verloren , dafür aber Kneifzangen, Hammers .....passiert halt.......................


ab dem 10.11 halte ich euch weiter auf dem laufenden.............


----------



## snofla (11. November 2014)

*AW: Uferbefestigung,brauche ein paar Vorschläge*

hallo zusammen

nach einem Tag Verspätung ging es heute los, die ersten schweren Steine sind mir von Herzen gefallen als ich gesehen habe das es funktioniert............

http://imagizer.*ih.us/v2/xq90/540/NbEbBG.jpg
http://imagizer.*ih.us/v2/xq90/661/A0U8lI.jpg
http://imagizer.*ih.us/v2/xq90/909/4vlZXn.jpg
http://imagizer.*ih.us/v2/xq90/633/5VjoEt.jpg
http://imagizer.*ih.us/v2/xq90/540/welIMJ.jpg
http://imagizer.*ih.us/v2/xq90/908/k2VHXL.jpg
http://imagizer.*ih.us/v2/xq90/743/QXn9sI.jpg
http://imagizer.*ih.us/v2/xq90/540/p2Jwhy.jpg
http://imagizer.*ih.us/v2/xq90/913/hV8KB5.jpg​
die ersten mtr sind dicht, die Schlammschicht auf der ersten Länge beträgt etwas über einen mtr...........

mal schauen was der Tag morgen bringt


----------



## snofla (19. November 2014)

*AW: Uferbefestigung,brauche ein paar Vorschläge*

so 6,5 Tage Schlamm absaugen sind um, wir sind mit dem Ergebniss mehr als zufrieden...........jetzt alles erst mal trocknen lassen und dann kann angefüllt werden

http://imagizer.*ih.us/v2/xq90/537/u1oJK1.jpg

immer wieder wird das neue Ufer mit dem Schlamm geflutet

http://imagizer.*ih.us/v2/xq90/661/UEatOy.jpg

der Druck auf Fliess und Folie wird mehr​
http://imagizer.*ih.us/v2/xq90/905/lk2rGB.jpg

http://imagizer.*ih.us/v2/xq90/661/NZ6KOb.jpg

http://imagizer.*ih.us/v2/xq90/910/Wk50iN.jpg


http://imagizer.*ih.us/v2/xq90/910/qT2BM5.jpg

der nächste morgen, kontrollieren ob alles noch richtig sitzt​
http://imagizer.*ih.us/v2/xq90/673/L1F4N0.jpg

der Chef auf seinem Amphibienfahrzeug​

http://imagizer.*ih.us/v2/xq90/673/Vjxd5Y.jpg

Nachbessern musste auch mal sein, da wir bis zum Maximum geflutet haben​
http://imagizer.*ih.us/v2/xq90/913/gdDAg6.jpg

fast das Maximum erreicht ein wenig geht noch



Höchstgrenze erreicht, über Nacht absacken lassen

http://imagizer.*ih.us/v2/xq90/673/umm4kE.jpg​
Abfluss läuft, ohne den ging es nicht​


----------



## Ossipeter (19. November 2014)

*AW: Uferbefestigung,brauche ein paar Vorschläge*

Das ist eine tolle Arbeit. Geht natürlich nur mit entsprechenden Voraussetzungen, aber sehr gelungen.


----------

